

Trail of Bits' Mobile Exploit Intelligence Project slides - Xuzz
http://www.trailofbits.com/resources/mobile_eip-04-19-2012.pdf

======
dguido
Hey, I'm the author of the above research. AMA. Also, there's a good
discussion going on in the comments of this Threatpost article about my
research: [https://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/accountability-not-
code-q...](https://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/accountability-not-code-quality-
makes-ios-safer-android-042012)

